# First Bow Kill



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Hello All-

I have been bow hunting for about six years now, and have been very patient. I have passed on some small bucks, missed opportunities on large ones, passed on large ones early in the year, and have watched numerous does walk by over the years.

Well, Monday evening as the front was moving in, I felt I needed to get out in the stand. I had been out 7 of the 9 evenings leading up to Monday night and hadn't seen a deer. Just had a feeling.

He appeared at 6:30 PM during a break in the rain as the wind began picking up. Shot wasn't the best as it was so windy a branch deflected my arrow a bit, but he only ran about 50 yards and completely piled up on himself.

Not a huge deer, but decent sized. I am a little disappointed as it is before gun season still and I know a couple larger ones have been through the area, but I guess it was a heat of the moment sort of thing.

Probably going to mount it just because it is my first bow kill. Something I can look at and remember the day and story behind it for years to come.

Anybody know of any decent taxidermists in the NW suburds of the cities? I live in Albertville.

Thanks!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumb:

And with a vintage bow nontheless!!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

congrats  the first deer is ALWAYS special. way to go, weather and all :thumb:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bigger than anything I've ever shot, so don't be too disappointed. And I've been bowhunting for 14 years, albeit not in the best spots for big deer, but none the less, he's a nice one.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> :thumb:
> 
> And with a vintage bow nontheless!!!


Yeah, my friends have been harrassing me for years. I've been meaning to get a new bow, but really wanted to put a deer down with this one to shut them up...and definately did! :beer:

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Those old dinosaurs kill em just as dead as the new high tech ones.

:thumb:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey nice deer! Looks like a good shot. So he didn't go too far on ya hugh?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

jonnyr7 said:


> Hey nice deer! Looks like a good shot. So he didn't go too far on ya hugh?


It actually wasn't that good of a shot...I am very thankful he went down so quickly. I had the perfect shot put on him at 20 yards until the wind gusted right at the time I released the shot and a branch deflected my arrow slightly. It hit something good to put him down in 50 yards, his rear hinds tucked underneath him laying down like he was still alive. He didn't move after he hit the ground. It was definately a little high and far back though.

Making a bad shot is my worst nightmare, which is why I am really choosey about even taking a shot.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice,congrats!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice one! keep up the good work!


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Sweet! Congrats.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks guys, the taxidermist actually got it done already. H ecalled yesterday and I went and picked it up last night.

A few facts I had left off before I knew them:

Taxidermist aged the buck at 6 1/2 years old, processor said it was 210 lbs.

Going up on the wall tonight!


----------

